# Finally,my Prince are ready



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just brought it home and haven't had time to ride it because I need to go to work to make some money that I just left at my friends LBS.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That bike is so sexy. I need a kleenex.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

hey!

i bought the same wheelset yesterday ... reynolds assault, right?


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

No, these are the DV46T and I rode the bike Saturday for the first time and I love it.It did feel like riding on clouds, so responsive and not harsh at all.This wheels make the bike turning in so fast that it almost did feel a little bit nervos,but after getting use to the different feel of the whole bike I think it was worth every $.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

oh yeahhh, pinarellos always can go fast ... wish you nice rides!!


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

That is just ridiculously nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Only thing missing is BORA's!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

T-Dog said:


> Only thing missing is BORA's!


The reason for me to go with the Reynolds DV46T was that I think they are on the same level then the Boras and the Bike wouldn't look exactly like almost every Prince posted here or I have seen so far and by the way I did get them for an awsome price.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

*what bars are those?*

Frankie13, nice bike! Can you tell ne what bars those are? I think I can see a Ritchey logo, but don't know what model they are.

thanks, foz


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

This are the Ritchey Carbon Streem Bars.


----------



## Littlewheel (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a beautiful bike 

maybe i can borrow it for a few years lol


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Let me think about the rental charge.


----------



## Littlewheel (Mar 17, 2008)

haha good one only a few hundo right


----------



## pbrasseur (Apr 24, 2008)

Frankie13 said:


> Just brought it home and haven't had time to ride it because I need to go to work to make some money that I just left at my friends LBS.


Hi,

Nice bike, same as mine actually!!!!

What size is your bike? Your seatpost sure does not stick ou much. I don't mean to put doubts in your mind, but the Prince is a big frame, are you sure you picked the right size?

Mine is the 51.5, with my 81 cm inseam it is perfect.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

It's an 55 and I could have gone with the 54 as well but I don't like long seatposts and try to avoid it if possible. We took my measurments first an then checked the frame geometry and the 55 was right on the money,I mean on the milimeter..My madone for example is a 56.I'm very happy that I went with the 55.Competitive cyclist as well as Wrenchsience who are well know Pinarello Dealers told me the same when they saw my meacherments that I could go with either one of the frame sizes but just would have a different look to the bike because of useing a different lenght of stem and the seatpost showing .The bike works perfect as it it for me.The only thing I'm changing this week is my cassette, I will go from 12/25 to 11/25.It's on order and coming in tomorrow.


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Frankie13 said:


> Just brought it home and haven't had time to ride it because I need to go to work to make some money that I just left at my friends LBS.


Wow,,, that's very nice bike, make me thinking now  

OT: where to buy the bike stand ?


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought this stand at my friends LBS. It's from Ultimate Support and comes in silver metal look or like you see on the picture in black. Runs about $34 and it's absolutly great and the best way to store the bike. It even folds so you can take it with you and don't have to lean the bike against the car.Dirty car will make the white saddle and bar tape dirty fast.Worth the money.


----------



## hhssss (Apr 14, 2004)

very nice frankie. the reynolds wheelset match very well with the prince.
i almost went with the same set but decided to go with the zipp.

are you using stem extender for your wheels? i had to get tubes with
extra long stem valves (80mm). hate the valve extenders.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, I do use extenders and didn't like it in the begining but did get use to it and it's not a big deal anymore. I did change the standard extenders out with the one from Tufo where you remove the core at the tube and screw it on the top of the Tufo extenders.Seems to hold much better the air since you close the core.It works know like a regular valve.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

I just bought my first Pinarello... still waiting for the Record UT cranks to arrive...


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice Princes. I am interested to hear ride comparisons with the Extreme C.


----------



## Mr. Finn (Aug 6, 2008)

All I can say is WOW. That is a sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

*Prince vs. Extreme C*



nrspeed said:


> Very nice Princes. I am interested to hear ride comparisons with the Extreme C.


I will get back with some real comparison once my IT Band problems are cured... I could just take the Prince out for a modest 25km uphill - downhill - uphill - downhill ride, not much of a reference. 

The first impressions second the dealers words. He said that when one puts down the power and push the bike, the qualities of extreme efficiency are revealed. However, just as he had predicted, the Extreme C is an "easier" bike to have. 
The Extreme C, under limited power, is more comfortable to climb with while standing, while the Prince feels lighter when seated. 

Going downhill the Prince beats the Extreme C without a doubt. The stability is from another planet... The Extreme C is a livelier bike, but I have to get at least one long ride without bothering knee pain to be able to make a fair comparison. 

The Prince has been my dream bike for a long time, but always out of reach because of the price. Now, I got to by a 2 weeks old frame for 50% of the price of a new one. The decision was further facilitated by a very generous refund on the Extreme C frame. 

And besides... all my gear has since long been color coordinated for the day I could afford the Prince.  Red, white, black all over... 

I am getting some Specialized BG shims for my Sidi-shoes to try to fix the problem with a sideways tracking knee.

Tonight I will have a second short ride and hope that the adjustments will allow for a full force ride on sunday.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for the comparison. The Prince sounds like a real winner all around. 
Good luck with those knees and shims. I hope you are back on the road in no time.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sacke, I started to epx. strong pain in my right ITB band after I bought my Prince and switched riding between my Trek Madone and the Prince. I don't know what you alredy did or doing for you ITB problem but here is what I did.I changed out my Keo kleats from gray to red to get more float, then I positioned the kleats ( shoes) slightly more outwards away from the crank arms ( ca.5-6mm) and continued riding but very light with very little load, especially going up hill.I also started to take glucosamine and doing this changes to my kleats position and float the pain went from very havy to zero in about 2 weeks. The pain was so strong that I was very worry my riding season would be over. Like I said, I don't know what you are doing for your problem but hopefully I could give you some pointers.Enjoy your new ride and I hope pain free.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

Frankie13 said:


> Sacke, I started to epx. strong pain in my right ITB band after I bought my Prince and switched riding between my Trek Madone and the Prince. I don't know what you alredy did or doing for you ITB problem but here is what I did.I changed out my Keo kleats from gray to red to get more float, then I positioned the kleats ( shoes) slightly more outwards away from the crank arms ( ca.5-6mm) and continued riding but very light with very little load, especially going up hill.I also started to take glucosamine and doing this changes to my kleats position and float the pain went from very havy to zero in about 2 weeks. The pain was so strong that I was very worry my riding season would be over. Like I said, I don't know what you are doing for your problem but hopefully I could give you some pointers.Enjoy your new ride and I hope pain free.


Thanks for the tips Frankie, 

I bought the Specialized shims + insole package. My Sidis in size 43 have a snug fit with the original insole. The Specialized insoles are much thicker and could not be used... So I paid 39,90 € (60 USD) for two small pieces of plastic a.k.a. the Shims... 

The difference with the shims was however substantial. I felt like I could transfer more power --> go faster. The best part was the relief on the knees. The knee pain is not completely gone yet, but it doesn't bother me as soon as I have warmed up and riding. 

The Prince is amazing... truly wonderful bike! 

Longer review and pictures coming later.


----------

